# New from licking county Ohio hunter!



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 



I would need to hunt in Licking County to beleive there are any bucks there.:shade:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm from ashtabula county, licking county is the big buck ohio capitol of this state. welcome!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## fenderhunt4 (Oct 7, 2007)

Glock23 said:


> Been in licking county hunting for a long time! Thats where the big bucks come from. What u all think?


Actually we don't have any big bucks around here! :secret:

Welcome... from a Licking County brother!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Glock23.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

